# I think an apology is needed.



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Bitter I think you should go first





















Jk jk I have to apologize for my hurtful words to you everyone that I offended. Especially you sabrinaO I was totally out of line. I know its no excuse but I had been up for 25 hours straight so I was more bitter than usual. Your work is not bad. Ghache Im sorry for calling you a douche and Nick im sorry for insulting your work as well. Hopefully you guys can accept my deepest apologies and we can move on from this fiasco. Sabrina I honestly hope for the best for you. Bitter and tyler I am also sorry about my homosexual remarks. You are no longer on my ignore lists. I will cut down on the whiny threads and try to stick to asking questions that will improve my skills.


----------



## MissCream (Jun 14, 2011)

This reminds me... Where has Rockstarphotography been?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2011)

I bullied him .


----------



## subscuck (Jun 14, 2011)

Speaking of MIA's, where's Kundalini been?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2011)

Africa.  He will be back with awesome photos I hope (if he doesn't get eaten by a lion).


----------



## subscuck (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah, seems I should pay more attention. I'd be more worried about the lion.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Why does this remind you guys of rockstarphotography


----------



## subscuck (Jun 14, 2011)

He used to whine a lot and start a lot of drama, too.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2011)

Anything can be fixed Kbarredo.  Just make another account with a different name LOL  JK.  No really...  just give it some time.  Just like in real life, you need to be more humble.  Me and bitter butted heads too in the past.  I still havent received his apology  .


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Well my anger has gotten me into some stupid arguments on forums before. This place is different though. I feel that I can actually learn and grow from this place and I dont want to ruin that. The last thing I want are angry people giving my photos cc.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I don't know about you all, but I reserve no apology for that loser AgentDrex...he has got to have some of the worst photography ever and if I could I would remind him of that fact everyday.  Plus, he's a complete douche-bag...


----------



## subscuck (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> The last thing I want are angry people giving my photos cc.



Then I'd say you have nothing to worry about. It's generally the person receiving C&C who gets angry.

If I may make a suggestion based on your posting history; Your replies in other peoples threads quite often come off as you attempting to sound like you have the mastery and experience of a seasoned pro of many years. Like in Sabrina's last thread. To people on the forum this has the appearance of someone trying to be something they're not, or just plain arrogance, or maybe even motivated by jealousy. When you can offer advice/opinions/help in an objective manner based on your level of experience, by all means, do so. That's what fora are there for. In matters where you don't have the knowledge or experience, let others who do have those things answer. It's OK to have opinions, but sometimes it's hard, concise answers people want, not opinions.

Like Schwetty said, this can be repaired, but it will require you staying humble, cool headed, and sticking to what you know. Some people will warm up faster than others, and some will never warm up to you, but that's forum life.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2011)

Danke schoen.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Well my anger has gotten me into some stupid arguments on forums before. This place is different though. I feel that I can actually learn and grow from this place and I dont want to ruin that. The last thing I want are angry people giving my photos cc.



With respect Kbarredo you are your own worst enemy.  I usually steer clear of your posts because they always erupt into arguments.  Take this thread for example, I looked because I thought you were making an apology for your own behaviour and proposing to make a fresh start but, no, you are asking for an apology from those who you perceive to have maligned you in the past.  If you want to build bridges, how on earth did you consider that this thread would help to do that?

That you have had problems on other forums would suggest that you brought the problem with you and now history is repeating itself.  Perhaps the answer is for you to learn to control your anger and consider what you post before you do so and end up in another argument.  A good rule of thumb is the old saying that you should treat others as you wish to be treated yourself.  

I hope you can modify your own behaviour so as to avoid unpleasantness.  To do this would be in your own best interest because, without doubt, there is a lot of help and advice here which will prove invaluable to you and your photography skills.

I wish you well and hope you can learn to interact with others in a more peaceful way.


----------



## Jarmo (Jun 14, 2011)

How exactly does a fight start on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum?


----------



## Dao (Jun 14, 2011)

PhotoTish said:
			
		

> Take this thread for example, I looked because I thought you were making an apology for your own behaviour and proposing to make a fresh start but, no, you are asking for an apology from those who you perceive to have maligned you in the past.  If you want to build bridges, how on earth did you consider that this thread would help to do that?



Hum ...  I think you may mis-read what OP said.


----------



## CBURKE (Jun 14, 2011)

Man, you guys take this internet stuff so serious lol.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 14, 2011)

It is serious, gosh!


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> With respect Kbarredo you are your own worst enemy.  I usually steer clear of your posts because they always erupt into arguments.  Take this thread for example, I looked because *I thought you were making an apology for your own behaviour* and proposing to make a fresh start but, no, you are asking for an apology from those who you perceive to have maligned you in the past.  If you want to build bridges,* how on earth did you consider that this thread would help to do that?*



He apologized and pointed out his own flaws and what he needs to work on. What more could you ask for out of a person? I think you are being a bit uptight and maybe misread his OP.


----------



## Mlcarawan (Jun 14, 2011)

As a noob, I'm gladnto see steps being taken to make amends on this site.  I originally joined for the good advice I saw posted.  As I started reading though all the totally unrelated nasty comments were really offending.  I think we are all here for the same reason, to improve our skills and or knowledge.  I also think sometimes in posts we read "voice tones" that aren't the intention of the poster.I think the OP is on the right track with the apology, now for the follow through not only for him but the others involved.


----------



## fokker (Jun 14, 2011)

At first I was like

Then I was like 

Then I was like, why can't we all just along man :hippie:


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Well my anger has gotten me into some stupid arguments on forums before. This place is different though. I feel that I can actually learn and grow from this place and I dont want to ruin that. The last thing I want are angry people giving my photos cc.
> ...


Umm me asking bitter for an apology was a joke


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> How exactly does a fight start on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum?



It's really not at all hard. The topic doesn't disallow arguments, especially when there are elitists or pretentious people on a forum.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing. You clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.

You are being a drama queen in all your threads well, guess what

Have a good day and get over it.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing because you clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.You are being a drama queen in all your threads well, guess whatIf you wake up one morning and feel the need to spend 1000's of dollards to compensate your lack of mental stability, i dont think making a thread about it will help you (hats what you did this morning)Have a good day and get over it.


 well I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing. You clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.
> 
> You are being a drama queen in all your threads well, guess what
> 
> Have a good day and get over it.



Give peace a chance, hater.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing. You clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.
> ...


----------



## Dao (Jun 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing. You clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.
> 
> You are being a drama queen in all your threads well, guess what
> 
> Have a good day and get over it.




You know, it is really not necessary.   I understand what OP is coming from.  Just happens I know someone in person also has anger issue.  And that is something that they can't control and need help from professional.  Like my friend, she said some hurtful things to others but she really don't mean to.   It's like positive feedback.  

OP.  You did a great job to open this thread.  I think it is difficult to admit wrong doing especially you who has anger issue.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> How exactly does a fight start on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum?



Your pictures are crappy!


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Jarmo said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly does a fight start on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum?
> ...


Lol and thanks dao


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 14, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in the "Off Topic" section?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

yes but you guys don't hang there and wouldnt be seen. did you take butters pick bitter


----------



## Dao (Jun 14, 2011)

Now talks about confusion ...

  I mean the Bitter avatar


----------



## JWellman (Jun 14, 2011)

Dao said:


> Now talks about confusion ...
> 
> I mean the Bitter avatar


For real, but what a way to fight fire with fire! :lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Jun 14, 2011)

The first step is to admit, next, actions will speak louder than words....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> yes but you guys don't hang there and wouldnt be seen.


You're right, best to post where you will get the most attention.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

Dao said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now you reached the top. Even if you "apologize", its not going to change anything because we dont care about your everyday problems, you anger isssues, your jealousy, your couple problems, your need to buy new toys or anything NOT RELATED to photography that doesnt involve art, photography or post processing. You clearly dosnt give a **** about anything we tell you.
> ...




OMG. this is a photography forum not Psychology & mental health forums


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > yes but you guys don't hang there and wouldnt be seen.
> ...


 I'm only asking for yours and a few others.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Breaking out the popcorn and waiting for PhotoTish's apology... and ghache's too while we're at it. :lmao:


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Breaking out the popcorn and waiting for PhotoTish's apology... and ghache's too while we're at it. :lmao:



hahahha, you guys are FUNNY. I wont give "apologies" to an internet delutional simply because he's asking for it , omgbbqsauce haha. Its not like i did something really bad to him, i told him he had isssue and he clearly already knows that.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> How exactly does a fight start on a PHOTOGRAPHY forum?


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, I miss one day of logging in and the chit hit the fan. I'm going to keep my head down for a while.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

I never asked for an apology


----------



## iNick (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't understand why yet another thread unrelated to photography has been created by you on this forum. You want to apologize? Apologize to the ones you feel you wronged in a PM. You may actually be sorry but you're doing this more to save face from everyone else on here who thinks you're a troll. I come to this site for fantastic photographic discussion and excellent feedback from photographers i respect. I do NOT come here to discuss YOUR personal problems but i did feel that sabrinaO was being unfairly attacked. Add that to the fact that most of your posts or comments annoy me and i felt the need to say something simply to protect the community i am a part of. You can apologize to me if you want but it doesn't make much difference to me. I do not care what you think of my work nor do i care what you think of me as a person. I DO care what sabrinaO, Bitter, Tyler and whoever else you pissed off think about my work because i RESPECT theirs. You come on here, Blow up sabrinaO's thread,which was simply seeking advice, piss off everyone, then apologize like it's all cool... Your best bet to "fix" this is to just keep your comments photography related and leave ALLLLL the other **** out (or post in the off-topic forum or whatever it's called, if anyone cares enough to respond they will there) not keep beating a dead horse. In the short time i have been here i have never done anything but be grateful and respectful of everyone i have come in contact with and thats the way i plan on keeping it. I won't be posting again on this or any other thread related to this immature BS. If you didn't want to get labeled a troll and get boxed out of the forum then you should have thought before you acted.

-Nick


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 14, 2011)

If there is anyone who feels the need to apologize to me, just PM me and I will send my Paypal address.

Other than that, why is there all this public to-ing and fro-ing.

Post pictures, good pictures, best efforts, say intelligent things. That should keep us all busy.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 14, 2011)

iNick said:


> I come to this site for fantastic photographic discussion and excellent feedback from photographers i respect. I do NOT come here to....



Your wall of text disagrees with you. If all you do is come here for the photographic discussion and not to talk about other things, then what are you doing replying in his thread? The dude apologized... I think you can all move on now.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 14, 2011)

No one needs to apologize to anyone for anything on here.  Disregard the BS, take to heart the sincere comments and criticisms.  That's it; that's all.  Just ignore the comments like the one I'm posting that are not in-line with the theme of this forum.  Considering I am attempting (apparently) to be the worst fauxtog on here, I should be the angry one.  I am angry.  Grrrr....


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Speaking of MIA's, where's Kundalini been?



Africa......he should be back soon!! Unless he got eaten by a lion.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

mishele said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of MIA's, where's Kundalini been?
> ...



Lets just hope somebody saved the camera


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 14, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Breaking out the popcorn and waiting for  PhotoTish's apology... and ghache's too while we're at it. :lmao:



The  text at the bottom of the OP's post was not visible when I checked in earlier so, yep, I apologise for the misunderstanding but, I  stand by the rest of my comments and hope the Op can move on and enjoy the forum :thumbup:


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking out the popcorn and waiting for  PhotoTish's apology... and ghache's too while we're at it. :lmao:
> ...


 lol


----------



## Compaq (Jun 14, 2011)

You see, laughing out loud doesn't solve problems.

Ahh, now I've taken part in this as well....


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> I wont give "apologies" to an internet delutional simply because he's asking for it



Didn't think you would. You don't seem to be the type. However, the OP didn't ask for an apology... I'm the one who suggested it. I guess you must know delusional from first hand experience 

I find it incredible that a person would find it in him to publicly apologize for his wrongdoing  (kudos to him, btw) yet he has to get bashed for it by some. One of those some doesn't seem to know how to read. You don't seem to have that problem but, of you or the OP, in this thread, I would say you need the psychology forum much more than he does. Get over yourself.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Jk jk I have to apologize for my hurtful words to you everyone that I offended. Especially you sabrinaO I was totally out of line.



OH I doubt that. Sabrina is probably the worst user I've ever seen post on a forum before. Her work is ATROCIOUS, yet she throws insults unprovoked at seasoned pros.

In five years, she'll be posting the same crappy photos here that she posted yesterday.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

I call for a permanent ban of this person^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Jk jk I have to apologize for my hurtful words to you everyone that I offended. Especially you sabrinaO I was totally out of line.
> ...



Sabrina's work is far,far,far,far from the worst I've ever seen posted; it's on par with a LOT of the baby and child photographers working in the genre she works in. She's better than many, and perhaps not quite as good as the top-end shooters in her specific genre. I'll tell you what dallasimagery--the **ONLY** person on this forum currently whom I would consider a prime candidate for a permanent banning is **YOU**. Your personal attacks on various posters here, your poison-pen review of a fellow Texas-based professional photographer on the last forum you were banned from, and your lack of consideration and lack of helpfulness here have all served to earn you an infamous reputation. 

Seriously, dude...you're really a lousy forum member... if this were a "tribe" or a "herd", you would have been ostracized or culled a long time ago. Are you going to shape up, and contribute some of your awesome professional skills and technical knowledge, or do you just plan on skulking around here, looking for beginners to bash, ridicule, and belittle? What's it gonna' be dallasimagery?


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like to apologize...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Can I retract that?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I apologize for my apology.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



that guy is a lost cause. he's not an awesome photographer.


----------



## el_shorty (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Jk jk I have to apologize for my hurtful words to you everyone that I  offended. Especially you sabrinaO I was totally out of line.
> ...




I never posts in this kind of threads but COME ON!!!
Sabrina has nothing to do with this thread, but here you are attaching her again, what is your problem with her?  Your work ain't that great, I've seen your business website and I am not impressed at all.  I actually think Sabrina's website and work look more "professional" than yours, considering she has only been doing it for eight months.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

el_shorty said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



that website is exacly what i was looking for, i loled.


----------



## MissCream (Jun 14, 2011)

I couldn't even view it.. Flash and I'm on my iPhone..


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I couldn't even view it.. Flash and I'm on my iPhone..



You're not missing much. Unless you're into poorly executed photography.


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't even view it.. Flash and I'm on my iPhone..
> ...



fixed for acuracy


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I couldn't even view it.. Flash and I'm on my iPhone..



Really doesn't matter. If you read the linked stories about this charming person, he is not beyond using other photogs work. So who knows where anything in his port or website comes from?


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, stealing aside, if those are his photos I am going to go ahead and be the devil's advocate as it were and say that they are indeed better than mine.  I mean, obviously I need more practice, but I didn't see horrible photos at that website, perhaps cliche photos, but still, better than mine.

I don't really know what to say about the bashing.  On the one hand, I want to say ignore it obviously.  On the other hand, ignoring that could potentially hurt someone in the future.  I do believe we are here to help each other as photogs and one of the things we'll need help with is public relations.  So what if someone brings up psychological/mental health issue topics.  They may seem to not have anything to do with photography but as a side effect of the PR I just mentioned, to talk about them could be another step to becoming more professional, not only with our photos but with our relations with the subjects.  Run-on-sentences concluded.  Sorry about that.

But I digress, I'm a self-defecating (see what I did there, I made a funny) amateur photographer who strives to make himself happy first and then others.  I like noisy photos, some people don't.  Some people think they need to apologize, some don't.  I'm rambling, son-of-a-gun.  Anyways, I believe in all of you as you should yourselves.  Threads like this prove to me there are a lot of soft hearts, thin nerves and A HELLUVA LOT of insecurity.


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2011)

Takes a fair bit to turn around and apologise - even more online where there is no social expectation to do so. Lets just hope we can build from this - I mean we all come here to chat about photography; share photos and get a little better - ain't much point fighting over it 



o hey tyler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't even view it.. Flash and I'm on my iPhone..
> ...



Aye but for once its a photographers website with decent music on it


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Compaq said:


> You see, laughing out loud doesn't solve problems.Ahh, now I've taken part in this as well....


i laugh because she fell for my joke


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 14, 2011)

Westside!


----------



## usayit (Jun 14, 2011)

Why is this in "Photography Beginners' Forum & Photo Gallery"?

If you search dallasimagery in other forums, pretty much everyone's work sucks except his own.  He's been banned by many..... its trolling.  If not trolling, then he has some major issues that can't be dealt with here.

Becca's Bridal in snow yeseterday


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 14, 2011)

usayit said:


> Why is this in "Photography Beginners' Forum & Photo Gallery"?
> 
> If you search dallasimagery in other forums, pretty much everyone's work sucks except his own.  He's been banned by many..... its trolling.  If not trolling, then he has some major issues that can't be dealt with here.
> 
> Becca's Bridal in snow yeseterday



Banned! :thumbup:


----------



## MWG (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't believe this is still going on!

What have i missed?


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Jk jk I have to apologize for my hurtful words to you everyone that I offended. Especially you sabrinaO I was totally out of line.
> ...





c.cloudwalker said:


> I call for a permanent ban of this person^^^^^^^^^^^



I agree c.cloudwalker, this guy is ridiculous. The only time he post, is when harassing other users. Add TPF to his banned list of forums


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 14, 2011)

el_shorty said:


> I've seen your business website and I am not impressed at all.  I actually think Sabrina's website and work look more "professional" than yours, considering she has only been doing it for eight months.



El_shorty! I wasted an hour of my life yesterday looking through Dallas websites, cross referencing his posts on other forums trying to find this, and came up empty! How in the world did you find that???

I am pretty sure he didnt want it found since he said his real name is Dan on another forum, not TJ. Did anyone read page 2 of the Beccas Bridal in the snow? How he stole photos off TPF that someone had posted and used them as his own on another forum?? What a wack job.


----------



## MWG (Jun 14, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> el_shorty said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen your business website and I am not impressed at all.  I actually think Sabrina's website and work look more "professional" than yours, considering she has only been doing it for eight months.
> ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## el_shorty (Jun 14, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> el_shorty said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen your business website and I am not impressed at all.  I actually think Sabrina's website and work look more "professional" than yours, considering she has only been doing it for eight months.
> ...



I looked for the Flickr account he uses for the images he posted here, and I found out he uses three different Flickr accounts to host his images, and one of them had the link to his website.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 14, 2011)

Good work...I only found the one flickr account.


----------



## MWG (Jun 14, 2011)

Proper TPF detectives. 

nioce


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 14, 2011)

TPF and POTN... Forums full of arguments where a photography discussion may happen every now and then. I'd rather see the great Nikon Vs. Canon debate a few hundred more times.


----------



## SabrinaO (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Bitter I think you should go first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey... no hard feelings. Everyone has their right to their opinion, I just didn't like how you were just flat out mean about it. But i didn't need to retaliate the way i did either, so im sorry to. I think we should all just try to get along because we are all just here to learn and share our work. I think everybody should put their egos and feelings aside (including me) and just try to kindly help and critique each other. I mean we are all here for one reason... our love for photography! There shouldn't be a battle on these boards all the time...


----------



## MWG (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Exactly.

Couldn't have said it better myself. 

Honestly you shouldn't even have to forgive him, but that means alot if you do.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 15, 2011)

Who wants some Schwetty nuts?  Salted for your pleasure.


----------



## MWG (Jun 15, 2011)

^ This guy. lol


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 15, 2011)

el_shorty said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



Excuse me? DUMB ASS - sabrina is mentioned in the FIRST post by the OP! Learn to read man. And YES, she sucks and is a TROLLING *****.

And wtf are you talking about - I don't even HAVE a web site!


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 15, 2011)

dallasimagery said:
			
		

> And wtf are you talking about - I don't even HAVE a web site!



Well that sucks for you, some stole the exact photos you posted on TPF, the magazine cover, your wedding photos, the baby ones, and they live in Dallas!! You better cotact a lawyer quick! Go away already, you serve no purpose here.


----------



## MWG (Jun 15, 2011)

why hasnt he been banned by now? i dont understand it


----------



## usayit (Jun 15, 2011)

MWG said:


> why hasnt he been banned by now? i dont understand it



Wow... you got your wish.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 15, 2011)

usayit said:


> MWG said:
> 
> 
> > why hasnt he been banned by now? i dont understand it
> ...



Epic win. Also, I am surprised it went on for this long.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you!!! Troll free TPF!! Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## jaykilgore (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow you guys are harsh lol


----------



## vtf (Jun 15, 2011)

Now Sabrina your threads will be back to a page or two.


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

vtf said:


> Now Sabrina your threads will be back to a page or two.



Hahahaha! You're funny!


----------

